# برنامج بيديلك كافة انواع الخطابات الرسمية والغير رسمية....جميل



## ابن العميد (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اهديكم برنامج فيه كل صيغ الخطابات علشان متعقدش نفسك وتعقد الناس اللي هيقروها هيقولك اللي كاتب الخطاب ده اكيد هانز بليكس ... او كوفي عنان:7:
الرابط اهوه:
http://rapidshare.com/files/135030439/WriteExpress-3001Business_SalesLetters.rar.html

أو 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/103678382/772aec51/WriteExpress-3001Business_SalesLetters.html

م.أسامة عمر سليمان
مهندس اشراف:5:
تكييف مركزي واعمال ميكانيك
الكويت​


----------



## راسم النعيمي (9 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر


----------



## Jamal (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله كل الخير:3:


----------



## str (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## str (9 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ibrahim ibrahim (9 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا ياباشا


----------



## ممدوح انور (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياباشا وجارى التحميل


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (9 أغسطس 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن ترفعه علي رابط اخر وجزاك الله خيرا 

_م محيي الدين محمــــد_


----------



## طارق الطارق (9 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن رابط غير الربيد شير


----------



## silo (24 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عبده العربي (24 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو رفعه على رابط اخر ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ebdaa4eim (24 أغسطس 2008)

Thank you ....
The link is working my brothers


----------



## allambm (26 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## مطلك سليمان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك---وجزاك الف خير


----------



## فراس الكبيسي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thank u very much


----------



## wess_yaris (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*البرنامج هايل 100/100 !*


----------



## مسلم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## ولدالشعيبة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً يا بش مهندس 

جاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس الامع (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي ولكن لا اعرف كيف استخدم البرنامج ممكن شرح بسيط


----------



## ياسر لاشين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووور وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمد سعيد محمود (26 أكتوبر 2008)

للأسف الرابط لا يعمل 

تحياتي لكم


----------



## م:وحيد على (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور أخى العزيز


----------



## newart (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن رابط غير أبو العقد الربيدشير​


----------



## هيثم البطل (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممكن رابط آخر غير الربدشير لأنه محجوب رجاءاً *


----------



## سامو جاك (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووورياخي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رائع
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مسعد توفيق (27 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you my brother


----------



## Al-Maher (27 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks Before And After Downloading


----------



## ميرو كيمو (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## مش لاقي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير.


----------



## sys2210 (6 مايو 2009)

يا اخى اللينك لا يعمل ارجو رفعة على سيت غير الربيد شير
مشكور


----------



## anass81 (6 مايو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ممكن ترفعه علي رابط اخر وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> _م محيي الدين محمــــد_





مصطفى عمر زايد قال:


> الرابط لايعمل نرجو رابط اخر وشكرا





sys2210 قال:


> يا اخى اللينك لا يعمل ارجو رفعة على سيت غير الربيد شير
> مشكور



السلام عليكم

صراحة برنامج رائع , وفيه الكثير من النماذج الجاهزة للخطابات

جزى الله خيرا من قام برفعه, وهذا رابط تاني على ال 4shared

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/103678382/772aec51/WriteExpress-3001Business_SalesLetters.html


----------



## bmwer (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## رعسشم (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج الجامد دة


----------



## هادي المهندس (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اولا الشكر للاخ صاحب الموضوع الجميل وكذلك جزيل الشكر للمشرف الرائع انس الورده على رفعه مره ثانيه وعلى رابط يتيح للجميع التحميل .........

مع تحياتي


----------



## احمد كم الماز (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ......... تم التحميل مشكور


----------



## هادي المهندس (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

والله اخي انا نزلت البرنامج وبصراحه لم اعرف استخدامه حاولت لكن لم انجح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع تحياتي


----------



## hassan khalefa (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## hunter xx (9 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودشمس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر


----------



## sh2awaa (22 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك ياخى العزيز فعلا برنامج ممتاز و كنت محتاج ايه خصوصا انى اعمل مهندس تخطيط فى الامارات و ده سهل عليا كتير 
شكرا و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لااجد البرنامج ارجو رفعة لانى محتاجة جدا مع الشرح وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mido_132 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررا وجزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اين هو البرنامج ارجو رفعة على الموقع حتى نتمكن من تحميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

